# Remington 710 .243. Anygood?



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

I was looking at a little Remington bolt action in .243 the other day. It was a Remington 710. I believe it was a sporter with a rather short barrel - maybe 18 or 20 inches.

Does anyone have any experience with that model of gun and opinions about it's accuracy and reliability.

Thanks and good hunting,
Dan


----------



## Wyomingpredator (Oct 16, 2007)

one thing to keep in mind. The shorter the barrel the lower the velocity will be. Keep in mind once you get to 26 or 28 inches you usually achieve full velocity. Remington makes a very good quality gun but I will never own another rifle with under a 24 inch barrel. Just a personal opinion.


----------



## Wyomingpredator (Oct 16, 2007)

one thing to keep in mind. The shorter the barrel the lower the velocity will be. Keep in mind once you get to 26 or 28 inches you usually achieve full velocity. Remington makes a very good quality gun but I will never own another rifle with under a 24 inch barrel. Just a personal opinion.


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

I think that if you look at the numbers, the velocity you loose amounts to less than an inch difference at the 300-400 yard range. Handloading can bring those numbers back up anyhow.

Get the rifle that fits you best. Don't get too hung up on barrel length. (That's what i keep preaching to the wife :lol: )


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. I spotted this gun at a shop and it seems like a fair price. Comes with a 3x9 scope too. Just never been much on synthetic, though I suppose it stands up better then wood and you shouldn't have the barrel issues from swelling.

I'm interested in that caliber, as I can hunt coyotes without blowing them in half and also take deer at moderate ranges.

Thanks again,
Dan


----------

